

Select vs. choose - ab9
http://inessential.com/2010/12/03/select_vs_choose

======
dxjones
Waiter: Here is the wine list. Please let me know if you'd like any help with
your wine selection. (later) Have you selected a wine?

This common example uses "select" (correctly) with a list of items on a menu.

